# tomcat  installation



## siba (18. Jan 2005)

Ich habe versucht tomcat mit jakarta-tomcat-5.0.28.exe zu installieren! Catalina läuft aber noch nicht, was muß  ich noch zusätzlich installieren oder einrichten?


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2005)

>>Catalina läuft aber noch nicht

was kommt denn bei http://localhost:8080/


----------



## foobar (18. Jan 2005)

> ch habe versucht tomcat mit jakarta-tomcat-5.0.28.exe zu installieren! Catalina läuft aber noch nicht, was muß ich noch zusätzlich installieren oder einrichten?


Alles was du brauchst ist ein JDK/JRE.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (18. Jan 2005)

lad dir die bin distribution runter installier ein jdk/jre und fetisch 

oh, genau, den tomcat musst du manuel starten *fg*


----------



## siba (18. Jan 2005)

Meint ihr j2sdk1.4.2_05? Wenn ja das habe ich schon! Wenn nein was brauche ich sonst noch? Mit   localhost: 8080 lande ich bei http://www.xpsn.com und nicht dort wo ich landen sollte!


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2005)

>Programme > Apache Group > Tomcat > Start

oder so ähnlich, da wars früher mal (hab leider kein Windows mehr)



			
				ibs hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meint ihr j2sdk1.4.2_05? Wenn ja das habe ich schon! Wenn nein was brauche ich sonst noch? Mit   localhost: 8080 lande ich bei http://www.xpsn.com und nicht dort wo ich landen sollte!


kein Leerzeichen vor dem 8080


----------



## siba (18. Jan 2005)

normalerweise (wenn ich nicht schon wieder alles vergessen habe) wird tomcat gestart in dos unter c mit catalina run und das tut er nicht! Habe ich etwas bei der Installation falsch gemacht. Ich habe es in folgendem Ordner gespeichert C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.0. War dies verkehrt?


----------



## siba (18. Jan 2005)

gerade eben habe ich die Installation nochmals durchgeführt und er bringt folgende Fehlermeldung C:\programme\apache Die Datei wurde nicht gefunden. Stellen Sie sicher dass die Pfad- und Dateiangabe richtig ist.


----------



## DP (18. Jan 2005)

du musst die 8.3-schrebweise in catalina_home angeben oder als dienst installieren (wenn das bei tomcat überhaupt geht)


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jan 2005)

> C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.0. War dies verkehrt?


JA, Leerzeichen im Pfad bringen Tomcat oft durcheinander!

Frage: hast du bei der installation der .exe den Tomcat gleich als Service installiert? Dann läuft er nämlich schon...


----------



## siba (19. Jan 2005)

Wie installiert man Tomcat als Service? Dann wollte ich die Umgebungsvariablen anlegen bei Windows ME habe ich die nicht gefunden! Kann es sein, dass man tomcat mit Windows ME gar nicht installieren kann?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Jan 2005)

1. ME suxx
2. KEIEN Leerzeichen, d.h. installier den Tomcat z.B. in den Ordner.

c:\Programme\Tomcat

Sobald Leerzeichen drin sind gehts schief..


----------

